# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Zdenerwowanie przed okresem

## Nie zarejestrowany

Zauważyłam, że zawsze przed okresem jestem bardzo zdenerwowana, agresywna itp. Denerwuję się nawet przez bardzo błache rzeczy i jest mi z tym ciężko. Nie wiem jak mam to zmienić. proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej
To niestety częsta przypadłość kobiet, tzw. napięcie przedmiesiączkowe. W wielu czasopismach podają że pomaga dieta... ale ja tego nie sprawdziałam. Wiem, jak taki stan męczy... To buzują hormonki. A o tym jak silnie niech świadczy fakt, że ponoć w takim stanie kobieta jest jakby niepoczytalna i może zostać uniewinniona przez sąd, gdy popełni zbrodnię... Ale to tak pół żartem, pół serio... Myślę, że pomógłby tu ginekolog, może ginekolog-endykronolog. Ja często jestem furiatką i żarłokiem... I wciąż nie umiem nad tym zapanować...

----------


## Gosciowka

Jeszcze do niedawna pMS to byl moj koszmar. Nienawidzilam tych dni. Ale od jakiegos czasu daje rade :-) Biore kapsulki z olejem z nasion wiesiolka - zółty kwiatek na opakowaniu i jest znacznie lepiej. Trzeba pobrac minium dwa miesiace, by zauważyć efekty. Polecam. minely mi depresje i wkurzenia. polecam.

----------


## słonecznik

Witam, zimnotłoczony olej z nasion wiesiołka faktycznie sprawdził się u większości moich pacjentek i pomógł im w tych trudnych kobiecych chwilach. Zachowuje on właściwy poziom kwasu GLA w organiźmie, co bardzo ważne jest w okresie poprzedzającym miesiączkę u kobiet. Preparat przetestowany, więc można spokojnie spróbować. Są kobiety, którym w tych szczególnych chwilach pomagają jeszcze uspokajające olejki eteryczne np. olejek melisowy lub lawendowy. Jeżeli ktoś nie jest przewrażliwiony na charakterystyczne zapachy, to można takim olejkiem skropić sobie ciało (punktowo lub niewielką ilość wymieszać z oliwką do ciała). Jeżeli w Pani przypadku problem jest znacznie większy, to radziłabym udać się do specjalisty.
gabinetpsychologa@wp.pl
PORADY PSYCHOLOGA ONLINE SŁONECZNIK

----------


## anadora_123

Ja na stres i zdenerwowanie również polecam aromaterapię. Możesz udać się do gabinetu masażu, w którym wykonywany jest masaż relaksacyjny z olejkami eterycznymi lub też masaż aromaterapeutyczny. Jest też inne rozwiązanie: kup sobie kominek do aromaterapii i kilka olejków eterycznych. Sama wykonasz zabieg aromaterapeutyczny w domu. Ale kupuj tylko naturalne olejki eteryczne i oczywiście przed zabiegiem wykonaj test alergiczny i sprawdź, czy  nie masz przeciwwskazań do stosowania aromaterapii. 
Olejki, które pomgają na zdenerwowanie to: melisowy, lawendowy, cedrowy, geraniowy i pomarańczowy.

----------


## Olgaa94

Mnie osobiście w tej sytuacji pomaga masaż odprężający na macie Medivon. Głowice w macie i jej kształt idealnie dopasowują się do pleców i delikatnie masują. Po masażu czuję się maksymalnie odprężona i odstresowana. Także pomaga w pozbyciu się bóli w dole pleców. Mata ma wiele zastosowań dlatego jest jak wspaniała. Skuteczność w 100%.

----------


## medusska

nie zeby cos, ale na takie zdenerowanie i napiecie przed okresem moga okazac sie pomocne oleje konopne wiem co mowie bo sama to testowalam jakis czas temu znalazlam w internecie sklep konopieizdrowie.pl a wczesniej na jakims portalu czytalam o tym jaka sile ma medyczna marihuana wiec sadzilam, ze sprobuje i nie zawiodlam sie. Napiecie sie zmniejsza takze wyprobuj sobie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trochę faktów naukowych:
→[i]youtube.com/watch?v=4II07ZflTyI[i] Marihuana i mózg - dokument - lektor PL
A tutaj o skutkach społecznych:
→youtube.com/watch?v=yF__7i5xdpk Prawda O Marihuanie.Wielki Biznes - Film Dokumentalny.

Przyznam, że drugiego filmu nie widziałem. I nie bardzo interesuje mnie. Pierwszy w wystarczającym stopniu przekonuje, że na obecnym etapie wiedzy nie potrafimy kontrolować skutków (efektów ubocznych) działania farmaceutyków opartych na konopiach. Zgadzam się też z opinią z innego forum, gdzie poruszane są tematy związane z medycyną i nauką, że istnieją mniej ryzykowne a i powszechnie dostępne środki, którymi można uzyskać nie gorsze efekty lecznicze.

A zdenerwowanie chyba musisz przecierpieć. Hmm... Od razu wspomagać się farmaceutykami, chyba nie... Może faktycznie jakieś techniki relaksacyjne, ale nic nie czytam o tym... - Chyba tak. No i jak tak, to wsparcie: Trzymaj się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie pomagają ziołowe tabletki Nervomix.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hormony wtedy rzeczywiście szaleją, mam podobnie do tego stopnia, że cały czas złościłam się bez powodu i mnie pomogły ziołowe tabletki nervomix, maja fajny skład uspokajają ale nie uzależnia wiec super

----------


## mikrob

Mnie przechodzi po dużym opakowaniu lodów albo po kilku batonach. Nawet jak mnie nachodzi w nocy o północy albo w niedzielę czy święta, to idę do sklepu Mazurek i po prostu kupuję czego mi trzeba na PMS  :Smile:

----------


## KingaMichanka

Polecam konsultację z dobrym ginekologiem. Dr Michał Witkowski to lekarz do którego udaję się na badania okresowe oraz gdy zaszłam w ciążę. To świetny specjalista.

----------


## lek.medicus

Obecnie udzielam porad tylko na fb.Forum Medyczne - Porady Medyczne oraz Klik

----------


## AlinalDib

Cześć Zainteresowała mnie sprawa zagęszczenia ludności na terenach Beskidu Niskiego przed drugą wojną światową. Podobno były to tereny najbardziej zaludnione po Górnym Śląsku. Czy ktoś dysponuje jakimiś danymi statystycznymi, które naświetlają tę sprawę???

----------

